# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Last week's trip. Slideshow and videos

## captaind

Hi Guys,

Here's the link to the trip report.

It runs about 19 minutes. Hope you enjoy it!

http://vimeo.com/63965786

----------


## Sam I Am

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## yetta

OMG, I am smiling ear to ear!!!  Thanks so much for the video. I felt as if I were right there seeing it all, hearing the bumba-c---, etc. I was clapping when I saw that wata shooting outta da hose. Sweet indeed!!! It is looking great!  And, a new puppy...couldn't be any better. Anxious to see more.....

Thanks Captain!!  Hope to get back there soon and check it all out again. Regards to Miss G and all at da yard.  :Smile:

----------


## Jim-Donna

Wonderful way to start my day~ TY

----------


## ackee

I found myself smiling too. Thanks.. good ol kuntry vibes

----------


## rachel

Thanks so much for posting this - interesting to see the progress on the house.

----------


## goldilocks

Outstanding!  Can't believe they kept that air pump in working order for 30 years! (my kind of people!)  Beautiful milled cedar, and your family place continues to prosper.  I'll keep Linston in mind for transport.  Soon come, but "Not Yet!"

----------


## Fun in the sun

wow is all I can say. you truly get it.

----------


## JahC

Loved the report! Having worked in property management for federally subsidized housing for the last 30 years and sending numerous maintenance staff to quarterly OSHA training, I laughed out loud when I saw the ladder photo.

----------


## murph

Just found this thread... Nice job cap! 

Not yet hahaha

----------


## Coco

Just watched this - loved it. Linston was a wonderful driver - please tell him that Dennis and Pamela from Texas say hello:-)

----------


## papamark

Enjoyed your videos Capt.
It's all about the basics
Livin' the good life...   :Smile:

----------

